# Pretika / Clarisonic - how many times a week do you use these?



## lauram (Mar 7, 2009)

Instructions say 2-3 times a week but I sometimes wonder if I should use it like every night or something. It makes my skin sooo smoooooooth.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

I use my Clarisonic 3-4 times a week.  I always use the sensitive brush heads, I find the normal brush heads a little too strong for me.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2009)

I use my Clarisonic every night but I am starting to think that might be a bit too much.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 7, 2009)

I use my clairsonic every night.  I spent $200 on a face brush (as my coworkers said), so I'm going to get my usage time.  In the meantime, another of my coworkers bought one, so I think I set trends.  haha.


----------

